# Holiday Sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well Christmas is on its way. It is time to be thinking about sticks for gifts. I have a number of projects to do for the holidays. Two of which are sticks. one is a Santa stick for a brother in law who is a Mall Santa. I could not do that. He wants a holiday theme walking stick. The other is a order for a saltwater fly fishing theme. I am not sure what I am going to do with this one. Maybe a red fish or tarpon as the theme. Some times I for get to say no when people want something. 

Any of you have plans for holiday gift sticks?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm still not satisfied enough with what I'm doing. I have a couple I like, but most, after awhile of looking and/or using them, decide that at best it would be a gift that goes into "its the thought that counts" category. Tho' my wife has repeatedly said I should at least offer them to our kids. because all of them grew up hiking the woods w. us.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I a pretty sure that your children would love a hiking pole made by you, i am with your boss on this.
I to find it difficult to say no but i hve to much on , and only do what i fancy now
But it is a nice idea if the family go for long wlks in rougth terranie


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Your brother must be a real saint and not just St. Nick to be a mall Santa. I don't think I would last 15 minutes.

How crazy do you want to get with the fly fishing stick? A saltwater fly set in clear resin might be a fun head.

It would be a lot of work though.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have been kicking around a Santa stick myself for a while. Finally found a decent piece of aspen to start the piece with. Was thinking along the lines of a Santa face on the top, holly leaves on the shank and incorporating some red and white braided paracord for a candy cane themed lanyard. I think the wife has already put the dibs on this piece and I haven't started it yet, funny how that works..................


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I think a fly set in resin sounds pretty good , I cant see it talking that much time .It would be simple to make a mould for it out of plastercine or similar. It would attract the fly fisherman. Its a original idea and has merit.Even tempted to have a go myself .fishing is one of the most participated pastimes there is.

I tend to avoid hiking poles for Christmas gifts as I have to many activities on the go. although it looks like I have been conned into making a nativity set for my grandchildren


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A hand carved Nativity set? That's a pretty cool undertaking.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It may be cool but how the dickens I will find time to do then is another matter

It was my daughter who conned me into doing them for the grandchildren as she bought me a book by " Sawn cipa" on carving nativity sets in a folk style . I am not keen on folk art so be trying to look into modifying them to do in a art nova style

I must admit its a good book well set out with great photos .And I do like shawns work

There's about 17 different pieces to do I think so if you like this style its very good.


----------

